
Google Lays Off 50% of Staff as April Fools' Day Cancelled - markthethomas
https://unicorn.computer/google-april-fools-layoffs
======
sharemywin
... Short-Lived Services (49%) will be able to keep running"

------
markthethomas
*just to say it: clearly satire/joke :)

~~~
downerending
If they laid off 50% of their staff, I'm not entirely certain we'd notice.

